# Nervous about 4th July



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

So how do you all prepare for the 4th of July with your goats and how do you keep your goats calm with the fire work week coming out in a few shore weeks. 

My does have been through a 4th July weekend before But my buck hasn't as of yet so he is my most one i am concerned about. 

They do have a huge house they can hide in as it use to be my 700-lb pigs house before we sold her so it is pretty big for 3 goats. they will be locked up before all the fire works start. 


I think i am over reacting but i will be preparing for the fire works for my goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They've only allowed fireworks in Maine the past 3 years or so. We have neighbors that set them off, but it really hasn't been an issue for the goats at all. Even the ones at the fair don't really bother them unless they've been separated from their herd mates.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

My neighbor shoots his gun EVERY DAY (ugh). Mine don't even react anymore. Desensitize maybe by banging something loudly for a period of time every day, or shoot off a couple of your own daily. Usually at first they will run from the sound and try to hold up in their shed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Locking them up in their shelter should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can put them in a barn if you cannot watch them, but have someone keep an eye out for fire, in case a neighbor gets stupid.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine just get super alert. But honestly that's only because the LGD gets alert. You should be good


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

well luckily my 3 neighbors never do fire works as we live out in the country where there is a lot of woods. hopefully this year will be different but we do have fire works on the other streets. although i am not all that nervous now that i think about it my goats are quiet use to the gun shots around the neighborhood as there is a lot of people who shoot there guns every day all day long and some have a long rifle and shot guns so they don't run from that so i am pretty sure that they won't go crazy hopefully. 

we can't do fire works where rent as the landlord doesn't like us to as we live on a farm with a large 5 acre place that can be caught on fire if it went wrong. so it spoils are fun but oh well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We do a lot of shooting, tractor running and other things that flip my goats out and they just run home and hide in their shelters. The only thing I would worry about is if you had small babies. I've had one trampled to death during a thunder storm once. But for the buck I would just make sure there is nothing sharp he can get hurt on, which there shouldn't be anyways. When they first flip out they just lunge and run so if say, a nail is sticking out, he will end up running into that and getting hurt. For mine it really doesn't take long for them to realize it's not going to hurt them, it's just that first boom that would really get to mine


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Mine have become desensitized because of going to NC State Fair
Nothing my neighbors do could compare
My female Great Pyrenees on the other hand I have to bring her in the house


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Usually, the fireworks are distant enough that it isn't an issue for us. But one year, the neighbors were shooting off some loud ones. We just went out to the pasture to sit with the goats, and I swear, every single one of them was shaking and wanted to sit in a lap. Thank goodness most of ours are minis. Happened again a couple of years later, and the goats were like, Yeah, fine, whatever." Hardly reacted to it at all. <shrug>


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

All good advice, I also agree, I wouldn't get to worried about it. As long as they can get in their shelter if they feel uncomfortable, they will be fine.


----------

